# Hobie Outback and Malibu Extreme for sale



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a hobie outback hank parker edition and a malibu extreme for sale, both kayaks are about 5 years old and have been fished so they are not new condition. I have paddles for both and seats. Mirage drive is in good shape. The hobie has the typical leak in the mirage well, This was a recall a few years back that they sent some stupid patch to fix and i tried to patch it but it didnt stick, however it is not a huge leak and you wont sink due to it. I lived in jacksonville florida and was a huge part of the kayak community there but since i have moved back to orange beach my kayaks have moved to under the house and dont get much use anymore.
I would like to get $900 for the hobie and $500 for the malibu. I can get pictures if you want. Both are green.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

West Systems G-FLEX will fix the leak!!!! You should have seen the hole I fixed in my Hobie with it!!!


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Found a pic of it


----------



## kenszo (Dec 27, 2009)

I had a yak with a hole that i tried numerous plastics around my house. The eventual fix was gallon milk container caps!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I absolutely love my Extreme. Stability and storage is fantastic on it. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I used my extreme for fly fishing, it is a very stable kayak. I stood and sight fished from it.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I would like to see some pics of both yaks.


----------



## sandy (Oct 28, 2009)

got any pics of the malibu?


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Pics will be out tomorrow, I apologize about the wait but i have been out of town on emergency business and havent been able to get to the boats to take pics or answer pics


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

bump


----------

